# Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen



## Piddel (1. Nov. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

habe eine ..... Frage an die Spezi`s im Forum ob folgende Idee funktionieren kann  

Ich will eine Billig-Schmutzwasser-Tauchpumpe ( Leistung 7.000 Liter ) außerhalb bzw. oberhalb des Teiches zum Absaugen von Schlamm einsetzen. Die Pumpe soll in Tonne 1 ( 200 Liter ) plaziert werden. Zuleitung vom Teichgrund ist ein 32 er Flexschlauch - mit einem Gewicht dran um so auf dem Schlammboden zu liegen. Das - hoffentlich - angesaugte Schmutzwasser wird dann in Tonne 2 übergeleitet. Hier würde ich vorhandene Filtermaterialien einsetzen. Das "gefilterte" Wasser läuft anschließend zurück in den Teich.

Der Vorteil wäre: Man braucht nur den Schlauch umsetzen und nicht die relativ schwere Pumpe.

Schafft es die Pumpe, dass Dreck/Schlammwasser abzusaugen ? Die Länge der Zuleitung beträgt ca. 4 Meter und der Höhenunterschied wären maximal 1,75 Meter. Plane wieder eine Pump- Aktion im kommenden Frühjahr - also bleibt noch Zeit zum tüfteln.


Eine grobe Skizze hänge ich mal ran.  Ist nur eine Idee - ansonsten was für die Spaßecke !? 
Danke vorab und viele Grüße in die Runde 
Peter


----------



## Vechtaraner (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Hallo,
ich bin zwar kein Spezialist,habe aber gleichfall´s so ein Pumpe(7000L/h=Wasserfall).
Bei mir muss die Pumpe auf einer Länge von ca.3m,eine Höhe von ca.2m überwinden.
Das funktioniert einwandfrei.Ich habe allerdings keinen Filter durch den das Wasser befördert werden muss!

Ob die Pumpe als Schlammsauger(so verstehe ich es bei dir) taugt hängt wohl auch von der Dichte des Schlamms ab und ob sich darin Teile (Kies bzw. Steine)befinden die der Pumpe schaden könnten.Wie sind den die Angaben auf der Verpackung?In der Regel sind derartige Pumpen ja nicht für den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.Es könnte demnach sein dass die Lebenserwartung der Pumpe nicht sehr hoch ist.
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Piddel (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Moin Jürgen,

die Pumpe hat schon erfolgreich gearbeitet - guggst Du https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26138

War eine extreme Action - hat gefunzt.


----------



## Andi1104 (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Hallo.

Bin zwar auch kein Expere, aber so wie auf deiner Skizze kann das nie Funktionieren.
Da wird nur die erste Tonne leer gesaugt und das wars dann auch.
Wenn du sowas in der Art machen willst mußt du die Tonne Versenken damit sie unterhalb des Wasserspiegels ist, damit das andere Wasser nachlaufen kann.
Je nachdem wieveil Schlamm du zusammen kommen lässt würde ich eventuell auch ein dickeres Rohr verwenden damit es nicht so schnell verstopft.

MfG
Andi


----------



## robsig12 (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Ja, da hat der Andi recht.

Geht nicht so über den Wasserspiegel. Die Tonne müsste immer unter Wasserniveau sein. Und dann wäre es am Besten, die Pumpe wäre in der 2. Tonne, dann wäre der Schmutz schon in den Schwämmen, und die Pumpe kann durch Steine etc. nicht beschädigt werden.

Das Prinzip wird in vielen Teichen ja so gelöst, Bodenablauf, ausserhalb des Teiches in Filterkammer und dann zurück in den Teich.

Ob aber das 32 Röhrchen so etwas hinbringt, wohl eher nicht. Ich würde mir von einem Geräterverleich einen Schlammsauger ausleihen, damit mal einen Tag allen Schlamm rausholen, und diese Arbeit jedes Frühjahr und evtl. Herbst wiederholen.


----------



## Piddel (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für eure Antworten.

Die Tonne/n unterhalb des Wasserspiegels unterzubringen wäre ideal - geht aber nicht.
Reicht die Saugwirkung der Pumpe nicht aus ?


----------



## koifischfan (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

So wie es dargestelllt ist, saugt die Pumpe Tonne 1 leer und Schluß. Ist die Pumpe aus, läuft die Tonne 1 von alleine leer. Vorausgesetzt, du füllst schnell genug nach. 

Du hast einen Denkfehler: Die Pumpe befördert das Wasser, worin sieh steht. Warum sollte das Wasser aus dem Teich nach oben laufen?


----------



## Nikolai (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Hallo Peter,

saugen kann die Pumpe nur, wenn Du verhinderst, daß sich Dein Faß mit Luft füllt. Du müßtest also das Faß gut mit einem Deckel abdichten und den Auslauf der Pumpe mit einer dichten Durchführung in das zweite Faß leiten.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## robsig12 (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Hallo Nikolai,

das funktioniert doch nicht. Wasser wird da nicht angesaugt. So dicht bekommst Du die Tonne nicht. Und man muss ja auch mal wieder an die Pumpe Tonne ran, dann läuft das Wasser halt nach unten ab, wie es die Physik vorgibt.

Wenn er die Lösung unbedingt so möchte, muss er wenigstens eine kleine Pumpenkammer unter Teichniveau eingraben, dann könnte es klappen. Sonst sehe ich da keine Chance.


----------



## Nikolai (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Hallo Robert,
in der Chemieindustrie finden stabile Kunststofffässer Verwendung, die sich absolut dicht verschließen lassen.
Da es Einweggebinde sind, wurden diese sogar kostenlos abgegeben. Ist nun aber damit vorbei, da zu viele davon in der Landschaft wiedergefunden wurden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## robsig12 (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Da müsste aber noch ein Loch für das Stromkabel rein, und die Schlauchdurchführung...

Kurz und gut, man kann es probieren, auf Dauer wohl aber nichts. Besser eine Pumpenkammer unter Teichniveau und dann in die erste Tonne pumpen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Meyer1 (2. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Ja, das kann so nicht funktionieren. 
Ein leichtes ausziehbares Alurohr mit einer großen Stabilität und daran die Schlammpumpe am Ende befestigen. Den Ablauf dann in Tonne 1, mit Verbindung in Tonne 2 das kann klappen. 
Das Schmutzwasser wird hochgefördert und durch die Filteranlage gereinigt. 
Das arbeiten mit dem Gewicht der Pumpe an der Stange ist nicht einfach und erfordert schon Kraft und Ausdauer. 
Wenn nicht allzu viel grober Dreck am Boden ist, dann kommt es auch nicht oft zu Verstopfungen der Pumpe.

Gruß aus Niedersachsen

meyer


----------



## Piddel (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Hi Leute,

hab nochmal folgende Überlegung:

Tonne 1 hat einen Kugelhahn 32 mm Durchlass - ist so vorhanden. Bei geschlossenen Hahn wird die Tonne befüllt. Pumpe an und den Hahn öffnen. Dadurch müßte doch ein Saugeffekt entstehen ?  Das Wasser würde vom Teichgrund hoch in die Tonne gepumpt bzw. gesaugt werden ?

Anschließend wird das Wasser in Tonne 2 rübergepumpt, dort gefiltert und dann zurück in den Teich geleitet.



Hab nochmal ne Skizze gemalert. Schaut doch mal rüber.


----------



## Nikolai (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Hallo Peter,
wenn das Faß absolut dicht verschließbar ist, funktioniert das. Der kleinste Luftdurchlass, würde Dein System schnell zum erliegen bringen. Denk auch daran, daß Du einen Unterdruck erzeugst. Bei geringer Stabilität könnte Dein Gefäss implodieren.
Hast Du vielleicht ein Foto von Deinen Behältern?

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## koifischfan (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Ist es nicht einfacher, einen Teichsauger zu modifizieren?


----------



## Piddel (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Moin,

@Nikolai: sind stinknormale eckige 200 L Tonnen mit Deckel - also nicht sonderlich stabil.

Warum ich diese Möglichkeit nutzen möchte, ist folgender Hintergrund: Ich will im Frühjahr den Teichgrund Stück für Stück vom Schlamm absaugen - ohne dabei laufend am Ufer stehen zu müssen. Lediglich nach Bedarf den Ansaugschlauch umplazieren.  Leider sind Mengen an Schnodder vorhanden und daher ist es wichtiger die "Filterbeutel" zu beobachten und ggf. auszutauschen.

Ich will die Aktion auch mehrere Tage wiederholen um möglichst das aufgewühlte bzw. abgesunkene Schnodderwasser erneut zu filtern.

Ein normaler Teichsauger bringt bei mir nichts - leider !


----------



## Nikolai (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Hallo Peter,

eckige Tonnen sind wenig formstabil. Es ist schon zu befürchten, daß durch die Verformung der Verschluß undicht wird. Du kannst dem ein wenig entgegen wirken, indem Du die Tonne komplett mit Wasser füllst. Das ergibt einen gewissen Gegendruck. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Piddel (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Hallo Leute,

habe heute ( Dauerregen hat aufgehört ) schnell eine Testanlage aufgebaut und probelaufen lassen.   Ihr hattet Recht:   Funktioniert so nicht ! :__ nase:nase:nase

Tonne 1 war im Nu leergesaugt und es floss kein Wasser nach - obwohl die Tonne gefüllt war und sich am Ansaugschlauch etwas tat. Hab noch einen 40 mm Schlauch zum Ansaugen genommen - ging auch nicht. Die Physiker unter uns haben bestimmt ne logische Erklärung.

Alternativ habe ich die Tauchpumpe versenkt und das Wasser in Tonne 1 gepumpt und von dort übergeleitet in Tonne 2 mit Filtermatten. Das ging 1 A !!! und der Wasserdurchlauf funktionierte einwandfrei ohne Überlaufen usw. - als Ablauf hab ich ein 50 er Rohr genommen.

In der kurzen Zeit des Probelaufes kam so viel Schnodder raus - Unglaublich !

Da wartet im Frühjahr wieder Arbeit auf mich. Die Anlage ist wieder abgebaut und die Fischis haben wieder ihre Ruhe.


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Servus Peter

Na siehste .... versuch macht Klug 

Nur, mir gefällt es nicht, daß du so den Schmoder jetzt entsorgst 

Will Dir jetzt kein schlechtes Gewissen machen, aber du entsorgst/häckselst auch damit sicher viele Libellenlarven und viele andere Unterwasserbewohner 

Du bist doch ein Bastler 
Könnte mir vorstellen das du über eine Venturidüse auch einen Sauger basteln kannst und das dabei keine Lebewesen zu Schaden kommen.

Ist nur meine Meinung und Überzeugung das es auch schonender gehen würde
.
Apropo, jetzt wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt ... im Frühjahr ist schon wieder viel zu viel Leben im Teich .... Grasfrösche, __ Molche ziehen sehr früh (~ Feber) in den Teich ein und laichen ab


----------



## koifischfan (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*



> Apropo, jetzt wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt ...


Jetzt noch Unruhe im Teich stiften?


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Servus KFF

Bin von unserer Wetterlage ausgegangen ..... die Teichtemp. sind im steigen und so gesehen ist mit Ruhe nix im Teich .....

Besser jetzt noch ein bisserl stören, als im Frühjahr die __ Molche und __ Frösche und ... und ...


----------



## Piddel (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*

Moin Helmut,

erstmal Danke für den Tip mit der Düse - schau ich mir genauer an.

Bei meinem gestrigen Testlauf waren in den gefilterten Rückständen viele diverse kleine Tierchen ( genaue Bezeichnung kann ich nicht abgeben ) enthalten. Die wollte ich eigentlich für die Überwinterung - Fische - drinne lassen.
Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass das Frühjahr der bessere Zeitpunkt sei - so die Meinung der meisten User - oder ?

__ Frösche und __ Molche habe ich nicht - bin auch kein Fan vom Froschgequake. In der weiteren Nachbarschaft ist ein Gartenteich mit Fröschen, dass reicht mir schon beim Vorbeigehen.
Aber eine Kröte treibt sich in Teichnähe rum und überwintert am Teich oder im Schuppen ?

_Das "Basteln" sehe ich als Herausforderung an. Es macht mir Spass, mit geringen/geringsten Aufwand eine Lösung für ein Problem zu finden - ohne viel €€€ zu investieren. In den Laden gehen und kaufen kann (fast) jeder._

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende und bis bald
Peter


----------



## Turbo (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches einsetzen*



Piddel schrieb:


> Moin Helmut,
> 
> _Das "Basteln" sehe ich als Herausforderung an. Es macht mir Spass, mit geringen/geringsten Aufwand eine Lösung für ein Problem zu finden - ohne viel €€€ zu investieren. In den Laden gehen und kaufen kann (fast) jeder._
> 
> Peter



Na da wünsche ich dir viel Spass beim Basteln.
Wenn du etwas basteln willst das problemlos funktioniert, würde ich so was vor das Filterfass hängen. Dies mit Saugschlauch und Filterkorb welcher in den Teich gehängt werden kann.
(Muss ja nicht gleich solch eine Luxuslösung sein.)
Bei allen Pumpenanlagen wird der Tierverlust relativ gross sein.


----------

